# New Halo 3 Alpha screenshots reveal several new game features



## zekrahminator (Nov 26, 2006)

High resolution (3840x2160) screenshots of Halo 3 reveal some very nice new game features that the Halo 3 developer team is very excited about. Everything has gotten major graphical redesigns, to ensure extreme realism. There are new weapons, such as spartan beams (the second screenshot shows it quite well), new vehicles like the mongoose (again, in the second screenshot), and new ways of storing weapons. In previous versions of Halo, weapons simply disappeared when not in use. Now, weapons are stored on the players back, side, and belt. There are also new ways of keeping players from going out of bounds. Ideas such as land mines, auto-turrets, and killzones are all being explored by the Halo 3 development team. In the meantime, have a look at the pretty screenshots. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## overcast (Nov 26, 2006)

Am I the only one that was never impressed by Halo?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 26, 2006)

I like the gameplay of the PC version and online gaming, ease of creating a server and haveing a few friends on. But the graphics are subpar. I have HL2 to compare to and I find it odd that MS can't create a game with as good as graphics on their own operating system.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Nov 26, 2006)

overcast said:


> Am I the only one that was never impressed by Halo?



nope, for me halo has never beaten N64 goldeneye as the best ever console fps and halo doesnt come close to the majority of top notch pc fps


----------



## Saurian (Nov 26, 2006)

Halo rocks, enough said. Enough that this may actually drive me to buy an Xbox360 when it comes out. Man..first I'm fully rebuilding my computer to support Crysis & DX10....now I'm gonna buy a 360 to play Halo3.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 26, 2006)

Honestly, I am still interested in how the game ends.  H2 was a complete joke on the original Halo was/still is the best single and multi player game ever on xbox!


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 26, 2006)

Halo is badass, played on Xbox and Computer and computers alot better


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 26, 2006)

I was never all that impressed... it was a big deal for the Xbox when it came out but compared to PC games it was nothing too special. A good game, but IMO not as amazing as some said. (Yes, I have played both Xbox and PC versions, I own the latter). Those graphics do look impressive but will it just be another one of those games that the 360 only manages 30fps in?


----------



## Death Star (Nov 26, 2006)

w00t! They have been trying to implement the ATV (seen in the middle screenie) since the original Halo and they finally got it in


----------



## Judas (Nov 26, 2006)

To tell you the truth i have never played Halo .....if/when This  comes out on pc,i don't think ill get it.
Looks good though


----------



## warup89 (Nov 26, 2006)

The only thing that i like about that game was the story line, but anything else just sucked, the game is too plain, very unrealistic (physics, timing..etc), and personally i hate how you gotta move the mouse to drive a car or fly the ugly looking banshee.

oh well thats just me  ......


and oh yeah those screenshot look very good, im glad that bungie is making that game prettier


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

overcast said:


> Am I the only one that was never impressed by Halo?



Yes!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

Steevo said:


> I like the gameplay of the PC version and online gaming, ease of creating a server and haveing a few friends on. But the graphics are subpar. I have HL2 to compare to and I find it odd that MS can't create a game with as good as graphics on their own operating system.



LMAO The original Halo was designed for the original XBOX so the PC port was never going to be as good as the likes of Half-Life 2.  In its day the graphics on Halo for the XBOX were great just because the PC port sucked it doesnt mean that the game was crap......it was just released too late on the PC!


----------



## InfDamarvel (Nov 26, 2006)

The graphics on this are blah, and since its comming from microsoft the gameplay it just going to be the same. So they are going to have to increase the quality of it in some shape or form.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> and new ways of storing weapons. In previous versions of Halo, weapons simply disappeared when not in use. Now, weapons are stored on the players back, side, and belt.



Cool, just like Gears Of War


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

InfDamarvel said:


> The graphics on this are blah, and since its comming from microsoft the gameplay it just going to be the same. So they are going to have to increase the quality of it in some shape or form.



Bungie / Microsoft will be putting a lot of work into this because this could/will potentially sell millions of XBOX360 units, I can see it being a winner............just like the original 

They cant afford it to fail!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 26, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> Microsoft will be putting a lot of work into this because this could/will potentially sell millions of XBOX360 units, I can see it being a winner............just like the original



Hopefully it isnt another halo 2..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Hopefully it isnt another halo 2..



Halo 2's release was left a little late for the XBOX and by that time the XBOX was looking rather dated (to say the least)  Also Halo 2 felt 'incomplete' almost because it was cut short to make hype for a future 360 chapter (IMHO)


----------



## jocksteeluk (Nov 26, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> LMAO The original Halo was designed for the original XBOX so the PC port was never going to be as good as the likes of Half-Life 2.  In its day the graphics on Halo for the XBOX were great just because the PC port sucked it doesnt mean that the game was crap......it was just released too late on the PC!



you have to remeber the xbox was running a kenal of windows as its os, the game was also made on windows pc's and yet the pc version was absolute garbage in comparisson tomany pc fps halo is garbage




N64 goldeneye > Halo


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I must admit the original Halo seemed much better than Halo 2 (although I've only played the latter for a couple of hours). Something about it made me think of Timesplitters which is fun for mulitplayer but not what I'm looking for from a game like Halo. I know they are very different game but they share something that I can't put my finger on.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

jocksteeluk said:


> you have to remeber the xbox was running a kenal of windows as its os, the game was also made on windows pc's and yet the pc version was absolute garbage
> 
> 
> 
> N64 goldeneye > Halo



I dont think you get what I mean, the PC version was released way after the XBOX version and by then PC graphics were much better than the XBOX.  So to make the game better on the PC it would have basically had to be re-written using better technology which wouldnt have been worth it.  The PC version was a direct port from the XBOX so it performed like the XBOX version .

BTW: I agree that GoldenEye on the N64 was awesome!


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2006)

This game doesn't look all that great.  The enviroment textures are on par with UT 2004.  The only place where I see improvement is with the lighting.  I'll buy this game in 2009 when it's ten bucks.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 26, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> I dont think you get what I mean, the PC version was released way after the XBOX version and by then PC graphics were much better than the XBOX.  So to make the game better on the PC it would have basically had to be re-written using better technology which wouldnt have been worth it.  The PC version was a direct port from the XBOX so it performed like the XBOX version .
> 
> BTW: I agree that GoldenEye on the N64 was awesome!



Are you kidding? The PC version of Halo came on one CD, rather than the one DVD that the xbox halo came on. The textures look like crap, and the netcode is the worst of any online game, ever.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> Are you kidding? The PC version of Halo came on one CD, rather than the one DVD that the xbox halo came on. The textures look like crap, and the netcode is the worst of any online game, ever.



Sorry I worded that wrong, I meant the graphics capabilities on PC's were better in general than the XBOX at the time of Halo's PC release, not the PC version had better graphics than the XBOX version


----------



## FLY3R (Nov 27, 2006)

Those grafics look like crap, there the same just refreshed with higher resaluition. psssh


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 27, 2006)

well halo is the best first person shooter on xbox...plain and simple. just goes to show how much better pc fps's are.


----------



## kakazza (Nov 27, 2006)

InfDamarvel said:


> The graphics on this are blah, and since its comming from microsoft the gameplay it just going to be the same. So they are going to have to increase the quality of it in some shape or form.



Well, the story of Halo is quite thrilling in my opinion. Of course if you just shoot around like some idiot and don't pay attention to cutscenes and the likes, it's not interesting.

Halo 2 had a nice cliffhanger at the end of the credits.


Btw. Bungie lets you download all cutscenes from Halo 2 for free


----------



## Munkul (Nov 28, 2006)

halo for the pc was terrible, after you got half the way through it. after the main enemy changed from the Covenant to the Flood, it got very samey and boring, and i still have never finished it. maybe i will go back to it after i have finished every other game in the world. however, LAN 2 player rocked!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 28, 2006)

FLY3R said:


> Those grafics look like crap, there the same just refreshed with higher resaluition. psssh



yeah, too bad all their changes involve improving something known as "gameplay".

Yeah, I realize thats a foreign word tyo all you graphics whores


----------



## InfDamarvel (Nov 28, 2006)

If you believed Halo had a good story then I think you all need to play some Half Life 2.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 28, 2006)

InfDamarvel said:


> If you believed Halo had a good story then I think you all need to play some Half Life 2.



I did. Its more like zelda when it comes to puzzles... and all I got out of that game was "OoOoOhhh gravity gun+ sawblades"....

$20 says you have only played the halo GAME.

Which is actually a sequal in the whole storyline, line....

read the book.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 29, 2006)

On a somewhat different tangent, I heard a rumor that Halo 3 uses the same engine as Halo 2, except with all the pretties turned on.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah Bungie has said on many occasions the Halo 2 engine was designed with the 360 in mind.


----------

